# New 92FS



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I couldn't turn this one down. Walked into LGS today and they inform me they are having a blow out sale. Ok says I, let's look at the 92FS. A short time later I walked out the door with a brand new 92FS for 496.00 plus sales tax. You had to pay cash only to get the deals but every gun was on sale.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I just picked up a new one of these four days ago. The price you paid was great... good for you.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Nice looking gun. Congradulations. Great pics.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

rustygun said:


> Nice looking gun. Congradulations. Great pics.


Thanks. It shoots great!


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> I just picked up a new one of these four days ago. The price you paid was great... good for you.


Congrats to both of us then. I love it so far. This is my first 92.


----------



## mcoe74 (Nov 22, 2013)

Congratulations on your 92FS and excellent price!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Damn nice. I would suggest getting a D spring for it. You will pull about 3lbs off the DA pull and about .5 pounds off the SA pull. It is a factory part, and you will have no reliability issues. If you need any assistance, PM me. 

The beretta 92 is my favorite platform, even after all the various handguns I have owned over the years.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

got2hav1 said:


> Congrats to both of us then. I love it so far. This is my first 92.


Mine, too. I have owned four Taurus TP92's and still own one which is two years old. I just wanted the original to see how it is. Taurus does have Beretta beat in one area. Their safety/decocker is a better design than Beretta's. However the Beretta does appear to be better in most other areas.



Shipwreck said:


> Damn nice. I would suggest getting a D spring for it. You will pull about 3lbs off the DA pull and about .5 pounds off the SA pull. It is a factory part, and you will have no reliability issues. If you need any assistance, PM me.
> 
> The beretta 92 is my favorite platform, even after all the various handguns I have owned over the years.


I ordered a D spring three days ago from Brownell's. As I write this, it's in transit.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

My D spring is on order. The DA pull could use some help.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

got2hav1 said:


> My D spring is on order. The DA pull could use some help.


Yes, it's less than desirable. I am not a fan of double action pistols, much preferring DAO designs for carry and home defense. But I do now have three DA pistols; the new Beretta 92FS (Italian), the aforementioned Taurus 92AF, and a CZ 75B. Of these, the CZ appeals to me the most but then I have not yet fired my new Beretta. I'm going to wait until I install the D spring before taking it to the range.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a ton of DA/SA pistols, mostly Sigs, so I am used to the concept. I also have a CZ. It's a SP01 Shadow Custom with the best DA/SA trigger I have ever shot. I also have a SAO in the Sig X Five Level One. That has the best SA trigger, fully adjustable for weight and reach. I look forward to the D spring's arrival.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I did install a 13-pound hammer spring in my CZ 75B. The factory unit was 20 pounds!! Much too heavy as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I receive the "D" hammer spring this evening and installed it. If you want to see the results of the trigger pull weight for before and after this install, go to my post about my Christmas present (dated 12/16).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The original poster will need to buy the USA style lanyard pin too - since the Italian made ones have a roll pin.

Here is the pin: http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...ops/lanyard-loop-pin-90-series-prod28359.aspx

And here is the D spring: http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...prings/hammer-spring-d-version-prod27930.aspx


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yes, it's less than desirable. I am not a fan of double action pistols, much preferring DAO designs for carry and home defense. But I do now have three DA pistols; the new Beretta 92FS (Italian), the aforementioned Taurus 92AF, and a CZ 75B. Of these, the CZ appeals to me the most but then I have not yet fired my new Beretta. I'm going to wait until I install the D spring before taking it to the range.


I think once you do shoot the Beretta, you'll love it. It is very comparable to the CZ, maybe a little smoother. The thing about the CZ is that grip. Man, is it nice.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> I think once you do shoot the Beretta, you'll love it. It is very comparable to the CZ, maybe a little smoother. The thing about the CZ is that grip. Man, is it nice.


I can tell you right now that between the two of these pistols, the CZ 75B feels better in my hand. Better balanced and a better grip. But then these sort of impressions are highly subjective so one can take that with a little more than a grain of salt.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> The original poster will need to buy the USA style lanyard pin too - since the Italian made ones have a roll pin.
> 
> Here is the pin: http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...ops/lanyard-loop-pin-90-series-prod28359.aspx
> 
> And here is the D spring: http://www.brownells.com/handgun-pa...prings/hammer-spring-d-version-prod27930.aspx


It did take a little effort to remove the roll pin but once it was out, it did seem to go back much easier.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

SouthernBoy said:


> It did take a little effort to remove the roll pin but once it was out, it did seem to go back much easier.


Did you have to order a new lanyard pin? Is your gun Italian or US made?


----------



## EmperorMA (Nov 19, 2014)

The Beretta 92FS reminds me of Kate Beckinsale and Halle Berry. They've been around awhile and we've seen them many times, but holy shiite are they still sexy. 

I will have a 92FS Compact before 2015 ends, that's for sure!


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Update, new D spring came in and I installed it in about 5 minutes. The easiest mainspring change I have ever done. DA pull is much, much better. I also installed a new set of LG-402M lasergrips. They feel very nice and hope to fine tune the new laser in tomorrow if the weather holds out.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, the D spring makes a huge difference.

Just sight in the laser onto where the front sight dot is at. Then it's just minor, minor adjustments at the range after you try it


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Great gun at a great price. 

You forgot to mention that it's Made in Italy. :smt017


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Four hundred and ninety six dollars?!? Lucky SOB! What a great gun, at a great price! :mrgreen:


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Great gun at a great price.
> 
> You forgot to mention that it's Made in Italy. :smt017


I did. Being a newbie to the Beretta 92 , is that a big deal? And why are there Beretta 92s made in both places?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Probably has to do with the U.S. military buying so many of them.
GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

got2hav1 said:


> I did. Being a newbie to the Beretta 92 , is that a big deal? And why are there Beretta 92s made in both places?


I don't know for sure, but I bet Shipwreck does...ask him.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The gun made in Italy and in the USA are the same. It makes no difference where they are made.

The factory was set up in the USA as a requirement for the military orders. They make civilian guns too. 

Someone claiming to be an ex Beretta employee stated a few years back on the Beretta Forum that the CNC equipment is newer and better at the USA factory. Supposedly, the tolerances on the USA made ones were just a tiny bit better - and, supposedly the return rate for problems is lower on the USA made models. Once again, I cannot verify that.

I personally prefer the USA made ones. No roll pins for the lanyard loop pin. And, I tend to get 92FS models with factory night sights. Those only come on the USA made models.

But otherwise, its the same exact gun. Some people just go bonkers to get an Italian made one. Years ago - the finish was a little richer on the Italian models. Now, it looks the same to me.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shipwreck, Thanks for information . I heard on some other forum that Beretta was moving the MD production to TN maybe. Has this been confirmed yet?


----------



## Bull2014 (Nov 29, 2014)

Your suggestion re installing a D spring sounds good to me...can I replace the spring myself or should I have my gunsmith do it? I'm a handy guy but have never done much with pistols.

Thanks,


----------



## Bull2014 (Nov 29, 2014)

Just paid $399 for a slightly used 92FS and it shoots great! Good luck with yours.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

got2hav1 said:


> Shipwreck, Thanks for information . I heard on some other forum that Beretta was moving the MD production to TN maybe. Has this been confirmed yet?


Yes, a guy at the Beretta Forum website went to the site - just a bunch of mud being moved around, with a big sign there. But yes, it is true


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Bull2014 said:


> Your suggestion re installing a D spring sounds good to me...can I replace the spring myself or should I have my gunsmith do it? I'm a handy guy but have never done much with pistols.
> 
> Thanks,


Easy as pie. Just check you tube for videos. Longest part is taking the grip screws off. You can do it. I can strip the entire frame simply from watching videos


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Easy as pie. Just check you tube for videos. Longest part is taking the grip screws off. You can do it. I can strip the entire frame simply from watching videos


No problem at all. Anyone can do this spring change.


----------

